# At what point do you suspect something else?



## mainah (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all!

Since being diagnosed with hashi's a couple years ago, I've continued to experience periodic flares during which symptoms seem to get much worse (following periods of relatively symptom-free bliss). However, during these symptomatic periods, when I get my thyroid levels checked, everything is generally pretty normal looking /in range. So I guess my question is - even with a normal TSH/FT4/FT3, is it normal to experience hypo symptoms? Or should I start looking for another cause for these symptoms (I know the comorbidity of Hashimotos with many other autoimmune diseases is quite high)?

Latest labs (as of Tuesday):

FT4: 1.36 (.93-1.70)
FT3: 4.47 (3.00-8.00)
TSH: 1.16 (.27-4.2)

Also just had a new ultrasound today which showed atrophying and a small nodule of 2mm, but was pretty normal otherwise.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You aren't normal. Looking at your free t3, you are still hypo.

Will your doctor consider adding cytomel? You don't appear to be converting free t4 to free t3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

I am furnishing information about the FREE T3. I concur w/the others.

What thyroxine replacement are you currently on and how much? You would do well if you could switch to Armour(dessicate procine thyroid) or add Cytomel .

If you doctor does not get this; please do your best to find one that does.

Hugs,


----------

